# Malinois vs. Sprinkler



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

And the winner was me, he wore himself out.














Thanks for looking!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I love this! And I love Toast!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha cute, look at those chompers! Is he the only one that plays in the sprinkler? Squash doesn't seem as excited about it as Toast.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Pip and Maisy want nothing to do with it. Squash uses it as a drinking fountain, but he'll just casually stroll over and get some water and casually stroll away, he doesn't play with it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Wore himself out? Unpossible!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> Wore himself out? Unpossible!


It happens occasionally.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That is freaking adorable.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Toast is SO handsome and that's hilarious hehe


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha, thanks all! This is a longer version of the video. I love how confident he is, he's super suspicious at first but before long he's right in there lol.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

SECOND PHOTO!!!! Such a muppet. But with teeth.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You must visit me in Arlington. We have so many fountains Toast would enjoy! (I've tried with Kabota, but he just looks at me like "I took a bath this month, woman, what more do you want?!" Golden retriever mix, my butt.)


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

l-o-v-e it! 

I wish Bella liked sprinklers...won't go near 'em. She's just an old poo.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it. You will be safe from predatory sprinklers with Toast around.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Toast cracks me up. Squash is still my favorite, but Toast is so amusing


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Great pics. He is such a handsome guy.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome pics


----------

